# 1982 AT&T Bell Labs UNIX promotional video



## UNIXgod (Mar 2, 2012)

Ran across this video off of the at&t archives. I figured I'd share. 

http://techchannel.att.com/play-video.cfm/2012/2/22/AT&T-Archives-The-UNIX-System


----------



## SirDice (Mar 2, 2012)

Brilliant, I love these historic things


----------



## xibo (Mar 2, 2012)

I wish Adobe Flash used for that video was history, too.


----------



## UNIXgod (Mar 2, 2012)

xibo said:
			
		

> I wish Adobe Flash used for that video was history, too.



Here is a youtube link. Use html5 instead of flash.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tc4ROCJYbm0


----------



## rbelk (Mar 2, 2012)

I thought I posted this last January on the forums when I posted it to my old web site, daily.onlybsd.com. It's a link to the future of AT&T computing and how it will effect the future. Thanks for posting UNIXGod.


----------



## UNIXgod (Dec 12, 2012)

Here is another fun historic tidbit from 1985:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g7P16mYDIJw


----------



## overmind (Dec 13, 2012)

There's also http://techchannel.att.com/play-video.cfm/2012/11/19/AT&T-Archives-Digital-Computer-Techniques-Programming from 1960's, regarding programming.


----------

